# Mahogany Slats for Bench?



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have an oak & cast iron bench that needs the 2 1/2" x 48" slats replaced. I have some very straight 50 yr old (pre-stained) mahogany 12"x 48" boards sitting around my shop & I wonder if they would be strong enough @ 2 1/2 x 3/4" thickness for seat & back slats? I know mahogany is used alot for doors, but I don't know about outdoor furniture?
Steve


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

stp57 said:


> I have an oak & cast iron bench that needs the 2 1/2" x 48" slats replaced. I have some very straight 50 yr old (pre-stained) mahogany 12"x 48" boards sitting around my shop & I wonder if they would be strong enough @ 2 1/2 x 3/4" thickness for seat & back slats? I know mahogany is used alot for doors, but I don't know about outdoor furniture?
> Steve


Mahogany should work fine. It is used all the time in outdoor furniture and in ship building/yachts. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I believe you will find that 3-4 strong backs under neath will be required to make the bench stiff enough to sit on. Perhaps 2 on the back. The Mahogony itself will be fine.


----------

